# PREGNANCY - cold and sore throat



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Wonder if anyone can help??

Im nearly 14 weeks pg, and ive got a very dry sore throat and cold - is there anything i can take??

I cant sleep either, been awake nearly all night.

Will phone midwife as soon as docs open.

Thanks
Susan xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hiya Susan
I'm not a nurse, but know that honey and lemon in hot water is good, it soothes your throat and is a good source of vitamin C, a good natural remedy.
Olbas oil is a good de-congestant too, all chemists will be able to give you advice on what is safe to take during your pregnancy, I'm not sure, but think it's ok to use. Put some drops on a hanky.
Check with your midwife or G.P. if you're concerned, and to double check what's safe.
Hope you're feeling better soon hon 
Angel
XX


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks for your message Angel,

Just spoke to Midwife and she said i can only have Paracetamol. So ive just taken one and will now go back to bed.

Am using Olbas Oil as well, will get DH to make me some honey and lemon when he gets home.

Thanks again,

Susan x


----------

